# Ocmulgee WMA Hogs



## southernboy2147 (Dec 27, 2011)

i hunted bond swamp last year without even seein a hog. im thinkin about tryin the ocmulgee WMA this year. I live in gray GA so its a good lil ride to get there and i know nothing about the WMA at all. can anybody tell me anything about it. where the best area is for hogs, how to get there, how crowed it is, is it hard to hunt... any information will help me out since its completely knew area to me. thank yall in advance i will appreciate any helpful tips


----------



## theronhearn (Dec 27, 2011)

the wma has hogs but you have to get in the thickets around the river to find the hogs  there are a lot of squirrel hunters but should still find a hog after looking hard. this is not a wma that you can just ride around and see them. i live here in cochran


----------



## southernboy2147 (Dec 27, 2011)

i just want to kill a hog since there aint none around me in jones county... ive only seen 2 hogs my whole life on our family farm over here so i'm having to venture out places. thanks for the info though buddy. it has to be better than bond swamp hog huntin


----------



## theronhearn (Dec 27, 2011)

yeah we hog hunt farms here in cochran and surrounding counties and kill a lot of hogs every year but i usually hunt ocmulgee for hogs in august when squirrel season first comes in  i was squirrel hunting this weekend and seen fresh hog sign around the river so they are still moving around


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 27, 2011)

Just go walk around.  I hunted Oaky Woods for the first time a week ago and started hunting at 7:00 and at 9:30 I was on my phone talking to a buddy complaining that all I was seeing was old sign when 3 pigs came over a hill right at me.  The biggest walked within 8 steps of me then I shot and my primer went off but not my powder.  Just keep walking around with the wind in your face or from the side, just dont walk downwind.  Eventually you will see one.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Dec 27, 2011)

Im glad that we dont have hogs around us ive seen what they do. walkin around is a option i just like to be considerate and dont wanna walk up on somebody hunting.


----------



## theronhearn (Dec 27, 2011)

as far as i know of nobody hunts out of a stand  i havent seen anybody hog hunting this week


----------



## southernboy2147 (Dec 27, 2011)

i might be willing to try that... gonna need lots of toilet paper to mark my direction or ill be callin somebody lost


----------



## Backwoods boy 83 (Oct 3, 2019)

We’re are the hogs hanging out at ocmulgee wma


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 5, 2019)

A little late now, but Ocmulgee is covered with pigs. I usually tell folks you’ve got a better chance of seeing pigs than deer on most of it.

They are gonna be in the creeks, sloughs, ponds, and river. As dry as it is they aren’t gonna venture too far from water and wallows. I usually look for the freshest sign, rooting sign is cool, but I don’t pay too much attention to it unless there are bedding and loafing signs nearby. Food nearby is a big plus. They will often bed close to water if they have some thickets nearby. Track down some wallows with fresh mud rubs on the trees. Boars will scrape trees kinda like a deer. They will leave little tusk marks in the bark, and slobber on it. If you find one with wet saliva you are close. There will usually be a ring of these around boar bedding areas.

Found a nice boar this week. I was walking a creek bed with a few inches of water. It was covered with tracks, wallows, and mud rubs on surrounding trees. There were a ton of water oaks dropping in a 50 yard zone. He was bedded on the bank. Saw his tail flicking and shot him when he stood up at 10 yards. There were tracks through the creek near this boar that still had muddy water that hadn’t settled out yet (very fresh sign).

I usually hunt far away from where others venture. Doesn’t always mean a far walk, but sometimes I will venture a mile or more from the roads. I try to find little corners and pockets around the WMA boundaries that get overlooked by others. They will be more comfortable in areas that don’t get human traffic. I have walked within 10 yards of bedded pigs multiple times. Move very slow and quietly and stop often to look and listen. You’ll bump a lot of pigs stomping through the woods at 5mph.


----------



## Backwoods boy 83 (Oct 5, 2019)

OK cool I appreciate it I’ve killed hogs there before but it’s been a while since I’ve been there


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 8, 2019)

Just walk into the wind, find some creeks, maybe go check out the river.......we see pigs every time we go to oaky doing just that.  I tried navigating Ocmulgee once, but ended back on the other side of the river at oaky. 
Check the WMA maps real good, they sometimes change and make improvements etc... I haven’t been down there in years but it’s ez walking compared to up here. Have fun and I bet you see some.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 8, 2019)

chrislibby88 said:


> A little late now, but Ocmulgee is covered with pigs. I usually tell folks you’ve got a better chance of seeing pigs than deer on most of it.
> 
> They are gonna be in the creeks, sloughs, ponds, and river. As dry as it is they aren’t gonna venture too far from water and wallows. I usually look for the freshest sign, rooting sign is cool, but I don’t pay too much attention to it unless there are bedding and loafing signs nearby. Food nearby is a big plus. They will often bed close to water if they have some thickets nearby. Track down some wallows with fresh mud rubs on the trees. Boars will scrape trees kinda like a deer. They will leave little tusk marks in the bark, and slobber on it. If you find one with wet saliva you are close. There will usually be a ring of these around boar bedding areas.
> 
> ...



This^^^^ for sure!


----------

